# Just did 45lbs of Sockeye Salmon Jerky it all came out candy sweet



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Just pulled off 45lbs of Sockeye Jerky For My Reds

Nothing Can Flex with the Great Omega 3

They reduce core inflammation 

Boost immune function  and one of the Best Pure rich protein sources during the colder months and add D 3 and so much more of these choices add and make and help create far richer reds 

Rudys TONGUE tells the story"  lol

some fun


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I did a bunch of chicken jerky last night for Ellie and her friends. Wish I had easy access to salmon because she loves it.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We ship  just no gator balls meat ;D ELK , MOOSE CARIBOU AND SALMON IN TANKER TRUCK LOADS 

REMEMBER THE OTHERS WORDS :

THE NUMBERS ARE DOWN ;D LOL 
MORE PRINTED WORDS NOT EARNED KILLS FOR LESS

I BLEED WE FEED

GIVING IS SO MUCH MORE FUN 

REAL LIFE NOT FLAG FOOTBALL ;D

GIVE ME SOME SHIPPING YOU GAINED A BOX GATOR GIRL TEAM RUDY 

The 3 Percenters stay alive matters nothing the Years on a Meat stacker


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

In our new AGE - if our youth would just SMOKE a salmon - what a Vetter world we would live in !!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Yoff send me yours as well

I will send you a full Xmas gift of Socks eyes ;D
for You and Your Red

truth I ate more then my mates

 and were working another 66 lb Pull in 5 hours 

Jenn said I maybe a piggy ;D : :-X

all real woods slow heat the Tribal ways they did it right


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As ducks just started - the breasts R mine - the thighs become jerky 4 PIKE & me - Yes I'm selfVish - it works - LOL


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

REM ABOVE THEM


Breasts are mine ;D ;D real finer dinning trust me and I can be greddy and needy at times 

duck on :-X

Jenn's packing Buckshot each side Naturally  ;D :-*

quack quack 

Cast Iron skillet coming

I earned it :-[


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Cast Iron - my go 2 skillet - a few 100yr old - rendered duck fat - replace lard with it !!!!!!!!! best morning biscuit U will ever have - secret ? - freeze the fat then cut it into the flower gently - got 2 go - getting hungry !!!!!!


----------

